# I Have Another Little One On The Way



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

She should be here within the hour. She was used for breeding, three times. She is not spayed, and 6-years-old.

She's only 4-pounds.

With the number of doggies being abandoned, and with Oliver's, and Sugar's GREAT vet visit (they are now adoptable)
I'm taking one more. 

Yes, it's a bit overwhelming, but we'll deal with it. Oliver is out of the "hospital" area now, so she has that room to get
adjusted in. 

I know soooo many need our help, and this is about all I can do, at the moment. I wish I could take them all, and pray
daily for those left behind.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Deb, you are wonderful and I aspire to be just like you!! :aktion033: :aktion033: 





You should take a photo of this post (if you could  ) before it self destructs in 30 seconds...


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Thank You Deb for saving this tiny little girl. She deserves to have you as a Mom and know what life is all about.
I hope you can, in time, find her a loving home.

Thanks and thanks a million times over!!!!!


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

Deb-You are amazing. I have only been on this forum a few weeks and I am truly amazed at what I have already witnessed you doing. :ThankYou:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh wow, Oliver has a girlfriend!!!! That is just great.......please post pics when you get her!!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Is she there yet??? :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 26 2009, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734795


> Is she there yet??? :biggrin:[/B]



Why yes she is!!! She is a lovely girl. True to form, the BYB lied ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

I would venture to guess she's around 7-pounds. I was actually happy to see that,
as breeding a 4-pound female (three times) is not only dangerous, it makes me sick. 

I'll get some pics, as soon as she and Sugar calm down. They have been playing non stop.

She's very fluffy. She sports a beautiful (Maltese) mug. She will be spayed, and in a puppy-cut,
before you know it ~ LOL ~ I don't do "fluffy", nor long hair. Too much for me to keep up with. 

She's a good girl. Very playful, and snuggly. She's clean, and smells nice. Her face is to die for. :wub: 

Her name is Cocoa, bless her heart ~ :wub:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Awwww Deb.... so glad to hear you're saving another sweetie. :wub: I can't wait to see her picture.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 26 2009, 03:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734798


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 26 2009, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734795





> Is she there yet??? :biggrin:[/B]


Her name is Cocoa, bless her heart ~ :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Awww.... Cocoa was our very first rescue!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I can't believe you did it again. Thank you for doing this.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Feb 26 2009, 05:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734801


> Awwww Deb.... so glad to hear you're saving another sweetie. :wub: I can't wait to see her picture.[/B]



(((((Deb))))))

I hope this means the BYB is 'retiring' from pimping dogs for profit 

Can't wait to see her picture!!! At 6, she still has many many years to learn what a good and loving home is!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ohhhhhh, I wanna see her, Deb!!! Hurry, take a picture....so she's a (7 pound) 4 lb. dog, eh?

What are you up to now in your home? 7? 8?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

You never cease to amaze me, Deb. And you didn't even tell me about Cocoa earlier!! This must have happened very quickly today. She sounds like a sweetheart, and I'm sure if she hasn't already, she will steal your heart, just like your others have. :wub:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Feb 26 2009, 05:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734801


> Awwww Deb.... so glad to hear you're saving another sweetie. :wub: I can't wait to see her picture.[/B]



(((((Deb))))))

I hope this means the BYB is 'retiring' from pimping dogs for profit 

Can't wait to see her picture!!! At 6, she still has many many years to learn what a good and loving home is!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb, you are amazing! [attachment=49055:bravo.gif]


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Bless your heart Deb :you rock:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

You are so awesome to take poor Cocoa in! I know she'll get all the love and affection she deserves. I would love to foster, but I'm at work all day and we're trying to have a baby and Jack is a big brat and I don't know how he'd be with another malt besides Jill (the list goes on and on). But this forum seriously has made a huge impact on me and if I'm ever a stay at home mom, I will definitely become a foster.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Deb you are AWESOME :ThankYou:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Are you nuts my friend? :smtease: Dang, no way I'm even going to try to catch up to you. I'm _exhausted_ after just Malty and Diamond! :smheat: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow, Deb... another one!! Whoa!! Bless you, my dear friend!!!!!!! :heart:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

You're the best #1 Mommy in the world! Way to go, Deb.
xoxoxo


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Good for you Deb, God love ya. I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## jennwask (Oct 13, 2008)

That is such an awesome thing you are doing!!! It just breaks my heart to read about all the rescue stories, how these babies live and then all of the unlucky ones who aren't fortunate enough to find loving, caring people like yourself who have the time (or should I say make the time) to do what you do....thank you!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Feb 26 2009, 05:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734804


> QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Feb 26 2009, 05:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734801





> Awwww Deb.... so glad to hear you're saving another sweetie. :wub: I can't wait to see her picture.[/B]



(((((Deb))))))

I hope this means the BYB is 'retiring' from pimping dogs for profit  

Can't wait to see her picture!!! At 6, she still has many many years to learn what a good and loving home is!!!!  
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh yes!! Miss Cocoa has many years left. 

I'm now in the process of finding out this BYB BS. She did give a name of the "stud", and breeder, 
she had been involved with. A local, no doubt, so I will be doing some checking, and possible, blasting. :thumbsup:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I know you are busy and I'm being a brat, but how about some pictures please


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, Deb, you are the best!!! Can't wait to see pictures!

Linda


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Aww Deb you are an angel!!!! I am so happy to hear that Cocoa is doing well :heart:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Errr....aaa..... Debra.... ehh.... photos.... did you forget the fricken photos wumin.... :biggrin:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I just can't keep up with you, Deb! It seems every time I leave the computer for half a day, you've got a new addition! :ThankYou: :ThankYou: 
Cocoa :wub: is one very lucky little girl - she sounds just adorable, and like everyone else, I can't wait to see her picture. You truly are the
Angel of the Maltese!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Precious Maltese Angel Deb has done it again! You are one in a million, and you shine with the brightest of stars! Thank you! Now ... ummm ... pictures please?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Love ya! Deb!! ......... looks like your 'photo-tree" will be filling up in no time !! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LOL ~ Been busy, but snapped a couple shots, real quick.

Yep, they are not the best, and certainly do not do Cocoa justice.

I would prefer to blame this one on LBB. He wouldn't stay away!! 

He wanted to sniff her butt ~ What a jerk....he ruined my pics ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Meet Cocoa

[attachment=49093:cocoaii.jpg]

Cocoa making herself comfy, until LBB comes along

[attachment=49094:cocoa.jpg]

Yep, LBB came along, sniffing her butt

[attachment=49095:cocoalbb.jpg]

I thought this would be a great pic of Cocoa, however, she ran, and LBB stuck his big face in the lens

[attachment=49096:lbb22609.jpg]


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh, she is a doll. LBB, your the man!! Deb, you ROCK!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, finally!!! :HistericalSmiley: 

Cocoa is adorable! :wub: She looks right at home already.

And, I never realized how beautiful LBB's hair is. It's so silky and shiny. He's one handsome fella! :wub: 

Linda


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Awww! Cocoa really is cute! :wub: :wub: :wub: She'll be a breeze to place!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Feb 27 2009, 12:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735035


> Oh, she is a doll. LBB, your the man!![/B]


Oh yes, Pam. LBB thinks he's hot sh*t. He actually thinks Cocoa "likes" him ~ :smrofl: 

QUOTE (Sophie @ Feb 27 2009, 12:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735037


> Well, finally!!! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Cocoa is adorable! :wub: She looks right at home already.
> 
> ...


Linda ~ This little one owns the sofa by now. She is sooo much at home already. And having a blast.
It's amazing. Her pics are crappy (LBB's fault ~ LOL) but really is a very handsome Maltese. Not to standard,
but a very nice looking gal.

And yep, LBB's coat is beyond belief. If he didn't need a belly band, I would grow his hair out. It's "naturally" straight,
glossy, flowing, and matt free. His tail sucks (doesn't flow) but the rest of him is amazingly georgous. 
I keep it long on his entire head, to cover his "eyeballs", or lack of. I always joke with him, and say, LBB you have a great HEAD of hair. :HistericalSmiley: 


QUOTE (mimi2 @ Feb 27 2009, 12:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735045


> Awww! Cocoa really is cute! :wub: :wub: :wub: She'll be a breeze to place![/B]


Martha ~ I think so, as well. I can't wait to get her to the groomers, and have her spayed. 
She's going to feel so much better. After the "high five" from the vet, she'll be on the adoption page,
and I'm certain she will find a home soon. I pray she does. If not, she hangs with LBB for as long as it takes.
LBB won't mind, as he's already in love. :wub: So am I.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks for the pics. She is a very pretty girl. You may just have a revolving door on this one. If it wasn't for the spay wait, I think you could probably break Steve's record on turnaround time.


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Deb, I love to read about the rescues & of course look @ the pictures. Cocoa is very cute!! :wub: 
I think you should be in the world book of records!! Do they keep track of dog rescuers? LOL


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Cocoa is a very pretty girl. :wub: :wub: 

Don't let LBB get too attached because I bet she won't be with you very long!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (bbry @ Feb 27 2009, 01:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735109


> Thanks for the pics. She is a very pretty girl. You may just have a revolving door on this one. If it wasn't for the spay wait, I think you could probably break Steve's record on turnaround time. [/B]



LOL ~ Steve has yet to break my record with Tinkerbell. Yep, adopted before I even picked her up!!

Oh yeah, I'm the MAN!!! :dancing banana: :dancing banana: 

Now, for the other record, I seem to have already broken, is the "World's Longest Foster". 

Yes, Steve, Once again, I'M THE MAN ~ :smrofl:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm laughing my head off here at LBB's face in the photo - how cute and Cocoa is gorgeous - Sugar & Cocoa in the Middle of Winter ... awww sounds like a nice story to me ...

Deb - you need to buy the condo next door ...

Bless you woman, where and how did this one get to your house ? - I wasn't involved - do you now have signs on the 57 freeway - Casa Del Caca exit Chapman ... --->

I think Billy goes outside on the freeway offramp and recruits them or he's putting ads in Craigslist when you are not looking - he knows keyboard doesn't he ?? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Its already been said ... but .....I'll say it in Australian ...... Good Onya Mate, BONZA!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

what a little sweety Cocoa is, she won't be there for long. :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Cocoa is just as cute as a button. I'm glad to hear she is making herself at home. I am also glad to get a look at the famous LBB. We don't catch a good glimpse of him often. He certainly is a handsome fellow. I have hair envy for his straight, glossy hair. And no mats??? Life just isn't fair Dixie girl. I hope he doesn't keep getting his heart broken by the girls coming & going so fast in your house.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Feb 27 2009, 01:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735132


> I'm laughing my head off here at LBB's face in the photo - how cute and Cocoa is gorgeous - Sugar & Cocoa in the Middle of Winter ... awww sounds like a nice story to me ...
> 
> Deb - you need to buy the condo next door ...
> 
> ...



LOL ~ This all happened within an hour. The gal wanted her gone. Said she was moving to an apartment, which wouldn't
accept pets. I told her I cannot pick her up, she said, "well my son is headed your way, he'll be there in 45-minutes".
I said, "well, we'll see Cocoa in 45-minutes".

And yes, I'm also thinking LBB is involved. He loves the "ladies". I call him the "Tramp" :HistericalSmiley: 

So our Cocoa is at the groomers. She will be spayed next week, along with a complete check up, including blood work.

She is a sweetheart. Very snuggly. Loves to be held, and nestle her sweet little face in your shoulder. :wub: 

Gosh, just another good girl. And a shame. She is definately one heck of a good looking Maltese, I must say.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Feb 26 2009, 10:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735021


> Love ya! Deb!! ......... looks like your 'photo-tree" will be filling up in no time !! :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



LMAO ~ I will need more "twigs" to hang them on :smrofl:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 27 2009, 12:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735406


> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Feb 26 2009, 10:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735021





> Love ya! Deb!! ......... looks like your 'photo-tree" will be filling up in no time !! :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



LMAO ~ I will need more "twigs" to hang them on :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]


I'll drive up to Yosemite and dig up a couple giant red woods for you.... I figure that is the only way you will have enough "twigs". :biggrin:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Another pretty girl!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 27 2009, 02:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735412


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 27 2009, 12:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735406





> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Feb 26 2009, 10:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735021





> Love ya! Deb!! ......... looks like your 'photo-tree" will be filling up in no time !! :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



LMAO ~ I will need more "twigs" to hang them on :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]


I'll drive up to Yosemite and dig up a couple giant red woods for you.... I figure that is the only way you will have enough "twigs". :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]
:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

OMG, I am just trying to catch up and keep up with the posts these days and now I find Deb has another rescue baby! You are truly and amazing and wonderful woman and such an angel to these babies. Cocoa is adorable! :wub: :wub: :wub: Is she through NCMR? Please let me know, I have neighbors looking for a female maltese.....and would love to rescue.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Awe cut LBB some slack. How else is he supposed to see the new addition? The winner of the Groomer Has IT asked and did sniff all the dogs' butts.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

She is a cutie! I hope she didn't get the shave cut. She isn't going to be so picture perfect for her adoption picture.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

LBB looks like one of the Beatles!!! ROFLMAO

Cocoa is just precious, Deb. Long coat, too - are you going to keep her long? That would be a chore for you, esp with so many doggies!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Feb 27 2009, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735693


> She is a cutie! I hope she didn't get the shave cut. She isn't going to be so picture perfect for her adoption picture. [/B]



LOL ~ I had her cut short. They run around and play too much, I can't keep up with brushings of long coats. :brownbag: 

It'll grow a bit. Her vet/spay appointment is Monday, so she has a couple weeks to grow some back ~ lol

I didn't do my usual "shave" cut though. :HistericalSmiley: 

I'll get a better pic of her tomorrow, but here she is a couple minutes ago.

[attachment=49138:Cocoacute.jpg]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Feb 27 2009, 11:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735723


> LBB looks like one of the Beatles!!! ROFLMAO[/B]


LBB _is_ one of the Beatles. Yep, Little Blind Beatle :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

Deb... over the years just curious how many rescues have you taken in???


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Kenny&Tiffany'sMom @ Feb 28 2009, 02:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735776


> Deb... over the years just curious how many rescues have you taken in???[/B]



You know, I lost count. I was involved with a local small breed rescue for many years,
when I took a break from that, then decided to go with an all breed rescue. Much easier,
and I am more helpful, as I _know _the breed, and know what to expect from them.

With the all breed/small breed rescue, I honestly never knew what to expect. It was a kick though.
I couldn't take in as many as I do now. Just too many differences. So I partnered up with a gal
and did most of the paperwork. It was fun. And not near as busy as it is now. These days it's
out of control. Of course the small breed rescue was local, not nationwide, so we did not worry
about transport, different vet costs, etc. They all went to the same vet, and were adopted locally.


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 28 2009, 01:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735780


> QUOTE (Kenny&Tiffany'sMom @ Feb 28 2009, 02:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735776





> Deb... over the years just curious how many rescues have you taken in???[/B]



You know, I lost count. I was involved with a local small breed rescue for many years,
when I took a break from that, then decided to go with an all breed rescue. Much easier,
and I am more helpful, as I _know _the breed, and know what to expect from them.

With the all breed/small breed rescue, I honestly never knew what to expect. It was a kick though.
I couldn't take in as many as I do now. Just too many differences. So I partnered up with a gal
and did most of the paperwork. It was fun. And not near as busy as it is now. These days it's
out of control. Of course the small breed rescue was local, not nationwide, so we did not worry
about transport, different vet costs, etc. They all went to the same vet, and were adopted locally.
[/B][/QUOTE]

You are amazing!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Kenny&Tiffany'sMom @ Feb 28 2009, 02:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735782


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 28 2009, 01:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735780





> QUOTE (Kenny&Tiffany'sMom @ Feb 28 2009, 02:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735776





> Deb... over the years just curious how many rescues have you taken in???[/B]



You know, I lost count. I was involved with a local small breed rescue for many years,
when I took a break from that, then decided to go with an all breed rescue. Much easier,
and I am more helpful, as I _know _the breed, and know what to expect from them.

With the all breed/small breed rescue, I honestly never knew what to expect. It was a kick though.
I couldn't take in as many as I do now. Just too many differences. So I partnered up with a gal
and did most of the paperwork. It was fun. And not near as busy as it is now. These days it's
out of control. Of course the small breed rescue was local, not nationwide, so we did not worry
about transport, different vet costs, etc. They all went to the same vet, and were adopted locally.
[/B][/QUOTE]

You are amazing!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree! :aktion033: :rockon: :chili: :rochard: :clap: :thmbup: :you rock: :two thumbs up:

Cocoa is a sweet heart :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Feb 27 2009, 08:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735723


> LBB looks like one of the Beatles!!! ROFLMAO
> 
> Cocoa is just precious, Deb. Long coat, too - are you going to keep her long? That would be a chore for you, esp with so many doggies![/B]



Hahaha Linda - that's exactly what I called him last week when I saw him - I told Deb he looked like a Beatle - I even shook him around flinging his hair around singing ... "Shakin all over" .... He was enjoying it too !!.

I love the "Lost Blind Beatle" named Billy


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Cocoa looks adoralbe in her new do. And, look at those big brown eyes. :wub: Someone is going to be very lucky to get her.

Linda


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 28 2009, 12:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735749


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Feb 27 2009, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735693





> She is a cutie! I hope she didn't get the shave cut. She isn't going to be so picture perfect for her adoption picture. [/B]



LOL ~ I had her cut short. They run around and play too much, I can't keep up with brushings of long coats. :brownbag: 

It'll grow a bit. Her vet/spay appointment is Monday, so she has a couple weeks to grow some back ~ lol

I didn't do my usual "shave" cut though. :HistericalSmiley: 

I'll get a better pic of her tomorrow, but here she is a couple minutes ago.

[attachment=49138:Cocoacute.jpg]
[/B][/QUOTE]

So this new haircut means you want to keep Cocoa, right Deb? :smtease: :smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Feb 28 2009, 01:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735955


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 28 2009, 12:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735749





> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Feb 27 2009, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735693





> She is a cutie! I hope she didn't get the shave cut. She isn't going to be so picture perfect for her adoption picture. [/B]



LOL ~ I had her cut short. They run around and play too much, I can't keep up with brushings of long coats. :brownbag: 

It'll grow a bit. Her vet/spay appointment is Monday, so she has a couple weeks to grow some back ~ lol

I didn't do my usual "shave" cut though. :HistericalSmiley: 

I'll get a better pic of her tomorrow, but here she is a couple minutes ago.

[attachment=49138:Cocoacute.jpg]
[/B][/QUOTE]

So this new haircut means you want to keep Cocoa, right Deb? :smtease: :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


LMAO ~ This is hilarious. This is the first time the "before" pic, looked better than the "after" pic ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Hey, I'm breaking records left, and right!! Yes!!! Steve, top that one, buddy!! :rofl:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 28 2009, 01:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736042


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Feb 28 2009, 01:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735955





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 28 2009, 12:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735749





> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Feb 27 2009, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735693





> She is a cutie! I hope she didn't get the shave cut. She isn't going to be so picture perfect for her adoption picture. [/B]



LOL ~ I had her cut short. They run around and play too much, I can't keep up with brushings of long coats. :brownbag: 

It'll grow a bit. Her vet/spay appointment is Monday, so she has a couple weeks to grow some back ~ lol

I didn't do my usual "shave" cut though. :HistericalSmiley: 

I'll get a better pic of her tomorrow, but here she is a couple minutes ago.

[attachment=49138:Cocoacute.jpg]
[/B][/QUOTE]

So this new haircut means you want to keep Cocoa, right Deb? :smtease: :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


LMAO ~ This is hilarious. This is the first time the "before" pic, looked better than the "after" pic ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Hey, I'm breaking records left, and right!! Yes!!! Steve, top that one, buddy!! :rofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL!! The "before" picture would have been all ya needed Deb... if you hadn't cut the top of her head off!! You **ARE** supposed to look in the view finder! :biggrin:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

She is still very cute & very sweet.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (bbry @ Feb 28 2009, 07:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736201


> She is still very cute & very sweet.[/B]


You are absolutely right, she is. Cocoa has beautiful eyes doesn't she?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 26 2009, 10:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735114


> QUOTE (bbry @ Feb 27 2009, 01:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735109





> Thanks for the pics. She is a very pretty girl. You may just have a revolving door on this one. If it wasn't for the spay wait, I think you could probably break Steve's record on turnaround time. [/B]



LOL ~ Steve has yet to break my record with Tinkerbell. Yep, adopted before I even picked her up!!

Oh yeah, I'm the MAN!!! :dancing banana: :dancing banana: 

Now, for the other record, I seem to have already broken, is the "World's Longest Foster". 

Yes, Steve, Once again, I'M THE MAN ~ :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Tinkerbell... adopted before you got her... Yeah. I have a feeling that record will stand for a while... (or forever). When did you have Tinkerbell Deb?

Yes... I am way behind seeing this post...


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Getting "rid" of your dog because you're moving to an apartment that doesn't allow them - well find on that does! I just don't comprehend some characters.  

Deb :innocent: , you do so many, and so often wonderful things for these fluff butts. I'm sure she won't linger in your home for long. I wish I could tell you I'd take her, but I can't. She'd love Las Vegas! 
Thank you for all you do. :Flowers 2:


----------

